# Datenklau bei Entlassung: Jeder zweite Mitarbeiter klaut Firmendaten nach Kündigung



## Newsfeed (24 Februar 2009)

*Datenklau bei Entlassung: Jeder zweite Mitarbeiter klaut Firmendaten nach Kündigung*[SIZE=-1][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Das Ponemon Institute hat ausgeschiedene Arbeitnehmer befragt und Erschreckendes herausgefunden: Mehr als die Hälfte haben Firmendaten mitgehen lassen - 67 Prozent davon nutzten die Informationen, um sich einen neuen Job zu besorgen. [/SIZE]














Weiterlesen...


----------

